# Mmmmm, beer.



## limr (Oct 5, 2015)

rs Mmmm beer by limrodrigues, on Flickr

All hail the Mighty Taps!




Taps by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## timor (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice ! Especially #1. Cafenol in action ?


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2015)

timor said:


> Nice ! Especially #1. Cafenol in action ?



Yup, the all-mighty Caffenol   HP5 really likes it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 5, 2015)

Yummy.Nice Nice!


----------



## timor (Oct 5, 2015)

Well done.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice! I love the reflections.

What camera were you using? just wondering since in a place like that the lighting can be rather low sometimes.


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Yummy.Nice Nice!





timor said:


> Well done.



Thank you, kind gents 



vintagesnaps said:


> Nice! I love the reflections.
> 
> What camera were you using? just wondering since in a place like that the lighting can be rather low sometimes.



Thanks, Sharon  It was a Yashica D. A nice stable TLR, easy to keep steady on the bar to use a slow shutter speed. The light was indeed very low, and the straight scan was darker than this. I rescanned with some fill-light and low contrast and then tweaked a little in Corel.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 5, 2015)

The first one! Wow! Fantastic. It should be on a pub wall!


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> The first one! Wow! Fantastic. It should be on a pub wall!



Aww, thanks darlin'! Maybe I'll print it and see if they want to buy it from me


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 5, 2015)

I will take some of the Evil Twin please.... mmmmm....beer.


----------



## Tim Tucker (Oct 5, 2015)

But the glasses are all empty...


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2015)

wyogirl said:


> I will take some of the Evil Twin please.... mmmmm....beer.



I wish I could remember which one I had that day. I guess I'll just have to go back and do some sampling to remember!


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2015)

Tim Tucker said:


> But the glasses are all empty...



It's true. That's what makes it a sad picture


----------



## gsgary (Oct 5, 2015)

You can't go wrong with beer


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2015)

gsgary said:


> You can't go wrong with beer



No, you really can't...


....oh wait. Budweiser


----------



## gsgary (Oct 5, 2015)

limr said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > You can't go wrong with beer
> ...


The bar I go to has 10 real ales on draft, 5 Belgium beers on draft, 3 German beers 10 ciders and loads of bottled beers its heaven


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2015)

gsgary said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Well that's nice for you. A bit of a hike - and a swim - for me, however. But as you can see, I'm not lacking in choice. The taps you can see in the picture are only a fraction of what was available at that pub. And that's only one pub. There are other local pubs with a similar selection, as well as several breweries for excellent locally-brewed beers. So don't you worry your pretty little head - we've got plenty of good beer to drink and don't ever have to resort to Bud if we don't want to.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 5, 2015)

limr said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


I dread the thought of Buds


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 5, 2015)

breakfast of champions!


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2015)

gsgary said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



You and me both, man. I'd rather have no beer than drink that swill.

Hell, I'd even prefer Efes, the cheap Turkish beer I drank for the three years I lived in Istanbul.


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 5, 2015)

I love the composition of these!!!


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> I love the composition of these!!!



Thank you!


----------

